# Someone on here should buy this car, 2014 Prius



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

https://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=1320&acctid=7735#media

Complete history provided, looks like there was an accident, but don't know the extent. Low miles, 2014. If I didn't already have a Prius, I would be bidding on this one.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Why the hell would I go to Utah to buy a Prius when there are about 10,000 Prii available within 50 miles of where I live? Hmmm???

I won't hold my breath waiting for a coherent answer.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I can't find that year and those miles in my market at that price. Where do you live? I will driving there to pick up my next prius .Although, rideshare will hopefully be over by then


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

dryverjohn said:


> https://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=1320&acctid=7735#media
> 
> Complete history provided, looks like there was an accident, but don't know the extent. Low miles, 2014. If I didn't already have a Prius, I would be bidding on this one.


Thanks for posting, Dry. That is a good deal. If I were colser, I'd snap it up and rent it out with Touro. Here, that same car would cost a lot more.

Seriously, thanks for looking out for us forum mates!


----------



## mature423 (Dec 5, 2018)

Better off looking on craigslist.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It's at 10.5k now with 14 days left so I don't see it going cheap.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes, the final price is what will be interesting. I did notice it's been viewed 1400+ times. In terms of a car, it's what I want. All maintenance records are listed, 1 owner, no ride share driver pounding it 300 miles a day. I will watch out of interest. It took me over 30 days of negotiating and haggling to buy a 2010 with 15,900 miles from the original owner. I paid $10,900 which looks like it was way too much as some of you are saying 2014's are available with low miles for that price.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

John, also Toyota keeps track. Just need the VIN.

Really cool and easy to look up recalls and maintenance done.

Important to remember a Prius goes and love you long time. Cab companies get 4 and 500K miles.

When I shop for Priis, I look for one that are younger but with high miles. So the big battery is topped up regularly. And folks think of high mileage cars are worth less so sell cheaper. 

Not a pro wrench. So please take with some salt. But I've been lucky with this approach.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

auctions suck 90% of the time


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> https://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=1320&acctid=7735#media
> 
> Complete history provided, looks like there was an accident, but don't know the extent. Low miles, 2014. If I didn't already have a Prius, I would be bidding on this one.


Sold for $11,200! Which is about 3x what anyone buying a Prius for this job should b spending.


----------

